# Juru-pi Jim



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Got him at the LFS, for only 5 bucks. The guys didn't know what he had! At the store I go to they are $59.00 for ones smaller than mine! He's awesome, kicks the sh*t out of the smaller flowerhorn I have in there... What a champion.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...dang 5 bucks you made out like a bandit...


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nice man i saw them up there. the have rocket gars up there now.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Crow you can appreciate this! It Got it at PU in Dartmouth for 5 Bucks and The 59.00 Price tag? PU in Halifax.... HA! Stupid company that PU....


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

haha man i think i am gonna go get a few rocket gars


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Rocket Gars? What are those? Got any pics? What do they Do? Also you got any pics of your community tank?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i will when my dad gets home with my damn digital camera. they are actualy fresh water barracuda i am gonna go pick a few up tomorrow.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

A Freshwater Beast

The Freshwater Barracuda is a fierce predator not usually kept in the home aquarium

by Brenden Starp

The Freshwater Barracuda, or Hujeta, is an elongated gar-like characin that lives throughout the Amazon and its tributaries.

The body is very elongated and spindly, and the dorsal and anal fins are set very far back, nearly to the caudal peduncle. All fins are rounded. The mouth forms a beak-like snout full of tiny conical/villiform teeth. The mouth itself extends to just before the eye. Large nostril flaps are seen near the tip of the snout. In some specimens the tip of the snout has a small bulb on the upper jaw.

The coloring of this fish is white-silver which can slightly vary in darkness according to environment and mood. There is a black ocellatus mark on the caudal peduncle.

Tank Setup

In order to keep it, you will need a tank of larger size, not much less than 90 gallons. Even though they grow to 28" in the wild, if they are kept in small tanks they may only reach 10" in length.

For tankmates the best fish are ones that are peaceful and cannot be swallowed by the Hujeta itself. Other large predatory characins such as cachorros can also be kept with hujetas successfully and provide a more enlightening look. This fish is a top swimmer and therefore the tank must be well covered.

Feeding

This fish is a predator and coils itself into a characteristic "S" shaped position then springs forward to catch its prey in a powerful lunge. The upper jaw moves up and down just as the lower jaw does. Once prey is secured in the fish's mouth, it juggles it into position (headfirst) and swallows it. In the wild these fish often hunt in small packs near the surface and devour many other shoaling fish. Indeed, they are best described as gar- like in most respects.

Provide dense vegetation and live food in the form of fish, frogs, worms, and other soft-bodied organisms. Make sure the food is of appropriate dimension, because tall, flat bodied prey cannot be swallowed, and therefore not eaten. Dead food is usually grabbed but always seems to be spit out once the fish realizes its dead.

Water Chemistry

The water should have a neutral pH with a temperature between 76 and 84 degrees F. Allow the water to age before introducing it, and keep it well aerated and clean.

Breeding

Breeding can be done with pairs, but it is best to have two males for every female in a large tank. The temperature should be just over 80 degrees F. Over 1000 fry will hatch in just under a day.

Freshwater Barracuda; Hujeta; Slant-nose Gar

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sci Name:
Ctenolucius hujeta 
Family:
Ctenolucius 
Origin:
Central and South America 
Max Size:
28" - usually smaller 
pH:
Neutral 
Temp:
72-79 F. 
Tank Size:
90 Gallons 
Feeding:
Carnivorous


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Busey your fish seems to strongly resemble a Geophagus jurupari. If it is I wouldn't risk it with the FH once the FH grows. My roomie has a jurupari, nice communtiy fish, digs a lot.

mark


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah thanks mark for the Name! I am moving the Flower horn out in Under a week. Is the Geophagus jurupari relatively tough with other fish? I want to keep him with a Small jewel, 7' Chineese Algae Eater and A firehorn. Right now The jurupari and the Chineese Alger Eater rule the tank. So will it be fine minus the Flowerhorn? And croz, How big a tank are you getting THATS AWESOME!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

not getting a new tank they usualy stay at the top so i think they will be ok with my reds if not meh what can ya do.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

garybusey congrats on the new pick up








and its always great to get a real good deal


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

nice man, u did even better than me. i got my 6" one for 20 at a store.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice buy


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah he's awesome. Takes no sh*t. Chases the Flowerhorn around the tank whenever he gets pissed. Combine that with the 7' Chineese algae eater and the flowerhorn is getting beaten around. But when he grows they are both toast... so bye bye Flowerhorn, Jurupi Jim is here to stay.


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

yeah thats a awsome deal 5$


----------

